# Does anyone **** hunt ?



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I hunt **** with airedales and curs. I only got to go 10 times, i got 10 **** and only one with nice fur. Sure wish i could've gone more but ten times is better than nine. I guess my dogs are more for coyotes though.


----------



## coytehunta (Dec 25, 2004)

I always go spot lighting for ***** we dont use guns though we use bats and our red healers its so much fun we go spot lighting around and when we see one we run out in these feeds with spot lights and bats and hope our dogs see them so they can slow them down then run up and hit the **** its alot of fun.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hmm...sounds pretty legal. uke:

Good luck with your hobby. :withstupid:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds pretty Ethical also :eyeroll: Please keep the stuff your posting of good taste that is only fueling the anit-hunters fire to have stuff like that posted.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

People doing that crap aren't hunters....i'm a hunter and i'm anti-them. I hope you get rabies. U do know ****'s carry rabies in a higher % than any other animal right?


----------

